

Q: Good/free online survey/feedback tool? - mittermayr

I was wondering if there is a nice ajaxy survey tool where I can compile a 3-4 question survey for my users and send it out? All survey tools seem incredibly terrible and boring. Isn't there anything that pops? Thanks guys!
======
flignats
I started using luckyorange.com for real time analytics. They have a a feature
where you can set polls, questions, ect and it will display a tactful box on
the bottom right for live users to answer/ignore/click away.

You can try those guys for free too. Great way to get instant feedback from
your users in real time.

